# Alternative drivers for Xerox Docuprint P8ex



## kirakirakurea (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all,
I was wondering if anyone knows any alternative drivers for an old xerox docuprint p8ex laser printer. I have recently updated to Windows 8, and have used the driver for the FujiXerox Docuprint c3250 (i think) previously on Windows 7 but obviously, not being the correct driver, does not work as well as the proper driver did (on windows XP). i would like to know which driver would be best to use as an alternative and was thinking the FX DP c3210 DX might be the way to go with windows 8 but this is really just a guesstimate and wouldn't mind a bit of wisdom from someone who knows what they're doing 

Your help is much appreciated, Thank you.


PS: relevant info-
Computer: Asus s550c
OS: Windows 8
Printer: Xerox Docuprint P8ex


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Try using the Xerox Global print driver.

Fuji Xerox Printers : Windows 8 & Mac OS X 10.8 Driver Support


----------



## tiredtech2 (Aug 28, 2014)

Also looking to use Xerox P8ex printer with windows 8.1 system. Or, any work arounds?


----------



## tiredtech2 (Aug 28, 2014)

also having same problem..did you find any answers??


----------

